# Next-gen solar cells



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Rectennas offer the possibility of over 50% efficient conversion of light into electricity. The trick has been to integrate the electronics which rectify the output power into DC (since each individual receiver oscillates at a different frequency and not in sync, which would be necessary for practical use of Alternating Current).

Georgia Tech has taken a first step towards solving this and, while only 1% efficient now, may lead the way towards disruptive solar performance.


----------

